# L-carntine l-tartrate to reduce muscle soreness?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

L-carntine l-tartrate to reduce muscle soreness? Jarret Morrow, M.D. For athletes who participate in resistance training, one common complaint following training is often post-exercise muscle soreness. Both clinically as well as from personal experience, I can tell you that this only gets worse as we age. If you???re looking to combat post-exercise muscle soreness, one [...]

*Read More...*


----------

